# Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

Mine arrived today - a fresh fiberglass R32 bumper from Poland. Unfortunately it has a few cracks from shipping, but since we're sectioning and cutting it up anyway, it won't be a big deal to fix those.
































In other news, my projector headlights came in, complete with 8000k HID kit!








Work will start TOMORROW!


_Modified by DaveLinger at 10:19 PM 1-4-2008_


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (DaveLinger)*

I discovered today that those aftermarket HID kits are actually very easy to install - took me like 90 seconds per headlight, and they look and work great. They actually surprised me with how bright they are - I really didn't expect them to be THIS bright! Also it ends up the kit is a 10,000k kit, not a 8000k kit like I was told. Ah well. Here are some pics:
























Beam strength/pattern comparison (OEM NA halogens on bottom, Depo E-Codes with HIDs on top)


















_Modified by DaveLinger at 10:22 PM 1-4-2008_


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

Here's how I'm planning on chopping the bumper... My rough measurements see the mk4 bumper as 6" wider than the mk3.5


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

Day 1 was a success.
I accidentally left the camera at the garage, so pics will have to wait until tomorrow morning.
Ends up my initial measurements were about double - the bumper is only about 2 or 3 inches wider than the cabrio's.
We got it chopped like in my illustration above, only like I said, about half the amounts - we then fitted each side piece on and drilled the holes for the screws to mount it with. Then we fitted the center piece against the 2 outer pieces and marked where they overlapped. We sanded down about 50% of each piece where they overlap, so that it still overlaps for strength, but adds up to only 100% of the original depth, so it's not sticking out.
Then we put resin all over the overlaps and riveted it in place, to cure overnight. If all goes well tomorrow, by the end of the day it should be all clean and smooth across the front, leaving only minor bodywork for the front, and, of course, extending the sides to meet the wheel wells.
There were a few minor snags we ran into midway, like we had to cut some parts of the inside of the bumper out so that it would lay flat against the car, and we had to cut some openings in the vent frames for things like the tow hook mount.
Edit: I also relocated the bumper markers - I cut and extended the wires so that they would reach to the fender markers - which at the current time have no lights in the back. I got the driver's side done, have the passenger to do tomorrow.


_Modified by DaveLinger at 10:47 PM 1-5-2008_


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

Pics from yesterday:
















































































































































I got an email back from the seller of the bumper, and he has said that he's shipping us another bumper on the house, with an upgraded shipping method - we'll cut out a section of the sides of the new bumper to fill in the extra space needed to meet the fenders on the old bumper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

Today we got the rivets out, sanded all that down, riveted the lower part in place, and fiberglassed over everything another few layers - also added the notch into the top of the bumper where the hood sits.
I also finished the wiring on the passenger side so that the bumper marker plugs into the fender marker. Looks pretty cool lit up, I have a pic of that somewhere as well - although I can't decide on what kind of bulbs to use. Right now they're amber, but I'm considering clear or bluish tint - kind of like the Sylvania Silverstars.










































_Modified by DaveLinger at 10:49 PM 1-6-2008_


----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)

Interesting


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

WOW - this is by far the best thread you've ever made http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## automk2slowness (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_WOW - this is by far the best thread you've ever made http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

ill have to agree on that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (automk2slowness)*

Sorry for more non-bumper-related photos, but I got the Cabrio washed today and snapped some good photos of the new headlights:
























New brakes came in today as well


----------



## cabrio_kid (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (DaveLinger)*

WOW.....YOU JUST MIGHT BEAT ME THIS YR.!
WELL I KNOW YOU WILL B/C MY CAR IS ALMOST STOCK NOW!


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (cabrio_kid)*

Subscribed
looks great so far, Dave


----------



## stofficer2 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (DaddyOfPayton)*

very nice


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (stofficer2)*

Go, man, go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (YJSAABMAN)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif love it...nice work bro


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (TightDub)*

Project will continue this weekend, we're going to fabricate the piece that needs to be added to the sides to make it long enough. Hopefully by Sunday night, all that will be needed is standard bodywork and paint!!
Pics from yesterday (I removed the outer vents, looks kinda cool IMO):


















_Modified by DaveLinger at 7:38 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## nuts4ninjas (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (DaveLinger)*

Ok so let me know when your done with the other one so I can buy it from you







Looking good yo


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (nuts4ninjas)*

looks good, what kind of headlights are those?


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (corradobomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradobomb* »_looks good, what kind of headlights are those?

Depo projectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (DaveLinger)*

Just about to section the sides of the bumper - found the side marker photos I was looking for - 
















Again what I did was relocate the bumper marker light to the fender marker location, because the Euro R32 bumper has no markers on it, and my fender markers had no lights in them to begin with.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (DaveLinger)*

So far today...


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (DaveLinger)*

6 more from moments ago... Finally got some fiberglass in it, so after this hardens, we should be able to remove all of the supports and start on the passenger side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Notice the clear packing tape over the gap on the outside to form a guide for the fiberglass and resin:
























Tried a new method of applying the fiberglass - instead of simply applying resin and fiberglass to the area, I laid down a sheet of plastic and put a piece of fiberglass a bit larger than what I needed on it, applied resin, and repeated for 3 layers. Then I cut it (all of it, fiberglass, resin, plastic) to the right shape and simply set it in place with a little extra resin. You can see the plastic peeling back in the last photo, as it's not sticking.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (DaveLinger)*

While waiting for many applications of fiberglass to harden, I tried out some samples of mesh for the vents - what do you guys think? Initially I was going for black, but I think once the bumper is green, the polished mesh will really pop out and bring attention to the new bumper.


----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)

black mesh, will match the hadlights


----------



## A.Fine (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (DaveLinger)*

good work on a sick project.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (4G63Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4G63Turbo* »_black mesh, will match the headlights









That's what I was thinkin too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Lookin good either way tho


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (TightDub)*

Some goodies from ECS came in yesterday, a GTI knit hat and some ECS smoked side markers:








Reversible, and very comfy:

























Before:









After:

















Tried to get the markers and headlights in one pic:








And now for my thoughts... the hat is sweet








But I'm disappointed with the markers, and I won't be recommending them to anyone. First off, they aren't smoked. They're called smoked, but they have a clear lens, just a blacked out inside. This works out somewhat for me, since that matches my headlights, but they stick out at least as much as the stock ones because of the glowing WHITE rim around the marker, and half the reason of the smoked markers was to make them stick out less, IMO.
Also, in the stock markers, where you stick the bulb in, it's covered in chrome paint, so that the light only goes out the sides, and into the housing, and not projecting out. The ECS ones do not have this painted, so when the light is on, it projects out of the car like a flashlight. I'll probably dip the ends of my bulbs in paint because of that.
Finally, the clips kind of suck. the actual metal clip on the housing is loose and jiggles, so I popped a clip out of my existing, stock marker, and put it in the new ECS one, and it was secure and firm - so I guess they're just using sub-OEM quality clips. The other side which has the dimple to hold on as well, is much less dimpled than the stock ones, and once I had the light in, I really didn't feel like it was secure


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (DaveLinger)*

A bold project. Looking forward to more progress photos.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (JPX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JPX* »_A bold project. Looking forward to more progress photos.

This weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: looks like _next_ weekend










_Modified by DaveLinger at 4:24 PM 2-2-2008_


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (DaveLinger)*

Almost done extending the remaining side! Pics soon!
Then all we have to do is fabricate a few tabs so it all mounts right, then on to bodywork and paint! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: Oh and one of my ECS Tuning brand smoked side markers leaked - so I went on their website and found out that they have a lifetime warranty against leaks - so they overnighted me a new pair!








I dipped the ends of the new bulbs in black paint, and now they look PIMP.










_Modified by DaveLinger at 4:26 PM 2-2-2008_


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (DaveLinger)*

The second bumper came in a few days ago, which will be for sale when this project is done:
















And we started on the passenger side
















































A few more layers of fiberglass and I'll take the brackets off and smooth it all down, then a final few layers and it should be ready for new tabs, then bodywork. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (DaveLinger)*

damn thats alot of fiberglassing ha i bet you guys were itchy as **** after doing all that work ha nice job though


----------



## droptopR32 (Mar 7, 2007)

dave, you,re a bastard. lol. now I need to change my bumper.lol hey if you get a chance take a look at the last page of my build I start the rear r32 bumper mod. I have a lot of work to do but I think it will look sweeet.








I was thinking my next swap will be a mk4 jabrio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by droptopR32 at 11:40 AM 2-4-2008_


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (droptopR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *droptopR32* »_I was thinking my next swap will be a mk4 jabrio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That would be badass. The only mk4 Cabrio I've seen with a Jetta front end was a photoshop.
Anyway, I need some more opinions.
Currently the bumper is still being worked on. I ordered a *NEW* pair of Helix OEM-look (Euro-R32 look) chrome projector headlights. Basically the black ones I bought USED were dusty on the inside of the lens, and they wouldn't adjust as low as I needed them, and the beam pattern wasn't great. I've been told it's because they are DEPO, and that HELIX is better. I've seen photos of the beam patterns on these HELIX's, and it looks awesome.
To match the new headlights, I ordered (and have received) "Euro-look" Chrome/rough/smoked sidemarkers.
So here's the question part. I have about $150 left of my Federal tax return (Turbotax screwed up my state one, so I'm still waiting on that $150). I would rather have an 8000k or 6000k HID kit than the 10,000k HID kit I currently have. I don't like the bluish tint.
SO, should I buy a 6 or 8k HID kit of the same brand of my existing one (Bestdubs, no problems with them so far)? Should I wait and sell the black headlights and save up and get some nice 6 or 8k HIDs from some place like McCulloch? Or should I just keep the 10ks and spend the money elsewhere?

















Unrelated, I hit a pot hole the other day about as large as my car, and popped my front-passenger tire!!








New tires should be in this week.
Today:










_Modified by DaveLinger at 9:35 PM 2-20-2008_


----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)

looking good.
order 4300k from best dubs, that's what i just got, i was running them before on my mk3 vr..and they were awesome.
i don't like that blue..temperature colors
just my 2 cents


----------



## ultralarry (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveLinger* »_
I would rather have an 8000k or 6000k HID kit than the 10,000k HID kit I currently have. I don't like the bluish tint.




my friend has the 8000k best dubs hid kit and his is also a blue tint. i have a different type of 8000k hids and they have a bluish tint as well. so if you dont want the blue tint then i would go with something lower


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

i can't wait to see the finished product.
good job!


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

phew, finally we hit page 2.
I got my Helix headlights in, and sadly they look like junk, just like the Depo headlights. I've had them on for one day and they're fogged up worse than any others I've owned.








$370 = down the drain.


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

you may need to pop the backs off and let any moisture out.... shipping and changes in atmosphere can make lenses fog up. If they werent fogging up then started fogging up it could be a bad seal. 
With them fogging up right away you might want to try leaving the back of the lights off when its sunny out to get rid of some of the moisture, then pop em back on before it gets cold again. I have had to do this when I have modded headlights, even though the seal is good any moisture that is trapped in them when they get sealed needs to be let out before you can expect to see no fogging.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oldskoolvwlover v9.0* »_you may need to pop the backs off and let any moisture out.... shipping and changes in atmosphere can make lenses fog up. If they werent fogging up then started fogging up it could be a bad seal. 
With them fogging up right away you might want to try leaving the back of the lights off when its sunny out to get rid of some of the moisture, then pop em back on before it gets cold again. I have had to do this when I have modded headlights, even though the seal is good any moisture that is trapped in them when they get sealed needs to be let out before you can expect to see no fogging.

Here's what I said in the thread, after the seller said that "all headlights fog", and that I just need to get the humidity out:
I will put both headlights (opened, cases off) in a closed box with a tub of damp rid and a fan overnight and check back tomorrow.
Edit: I'm wondering if there's a magic temperature in which I can pop these in the oven for an hour to fix this problem...


_Modified by DaveLinger at 4:03 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

I dunno man, I have always used the nice CA sun, especially with black headlights it works well.

I was just throwing the idea out there since you said you just got em. I've always done it with em on the car and just popped out the bulbs (in my MK3 headlights) or pulled the back piece off of the MK4 headlights.... then you can see the fogging go away pop the backs on either when its all gone or before it gets to cool outside.... like I said it's easier in sunny/hot california.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*

Yeah it's like 30 degrees and rainy all season here http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

Got my headlights all dried out and reinstalled with the HID kit, and after some working, got them adjusted.
More bumper work this weekend, I promise!


----------



## sickgixxer69 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

Should look good when you are done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## droptopR32 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

headlights look great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## droptopR32 (Mar 7, 2007)

waiting on the pictures ...


----------



## droptopR32 (Mar 7, 2007)

anything new dave????


----------



## droptopR32 (Mar 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (droptopR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *droptopR32* »_bump

I will be working on it tomorrow for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRPISSED (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (4G63Turbo)*

Thanks for the warning


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (VRPISSED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRPISSED* »_Thanks for the warning









So far today I've added tabs for the top mounting locations, and have started on a mechanism to tuck the flares from popping out too far on the sides - when this is done, the screw head will be about halfway through the fiberglass and obviously invisible. As you can see in the last few photos, I've built up behind that location so that it's plenty deep to conceal a screw head.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

After we got the screw head recessed into the fiberglass...








Lots of room for adjustment:








Got it fiberglassed over:








Got the holes drilled in the tabs:








Finally some assorted photos
























































More photos later.


----------



## droptopR32 (Mar 7, 2007)

looking good dave, the area you put the bolt is where I wish I had mine pulled in a little more o well. good work.


_Modified by droptopR32 at 7:56 PM 3-8-2008_


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

wow those headlights fit really well
 























_Modified by 35i 2000 at 2:23 PM 3-9-2008_


----------



## LynchedGTI (Jun 6, 2005)

Mr. Pirate, Nice job on the fab work my friend !


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (35i 2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *35i 2000* »_
wow those headlights fit really well























_Modified by 35i 2000 at 2:23 PM 3-9-2008_









were they not supposed to fit?


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oldskoolvwlover v9.0* »_








were they not supposed to fit?









I was thinking that same thing, but I didn't want to say it.
Maybe he means that the "R32 look" of the headlights fit the R32 look bumper well.


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveLinger* »_








I was thinking that same thing, but I didn't want to say it.
Maybe he means that the "R32 look" of the headlights fit the R32 look bumper well.

yeah I had to ask cuz I was confused.


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

SICK!!
very nice work, very nice


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Nick 430)*

The OEM grille R32 emblem and all 3 OEM lower vent pieces are coming in tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As long as the side pieces fit, we're good to go. If they don't fit but are close, I'll modify either them or the bumper to make them fit - if they don't fit at all, I'll probably just sell them and buy some universal black mesh.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

Great news - the vent pieces and R32 emblem came in today, and to my surprise, the side vent pieces actually fit perfectly - I wasn't expecting them to since the bumper is an R32 replica (obviously VW doesn't make fiberglass bumpers), but they snapped right in. The middle will obviously have to be modified to fit.
The R32 emblem doesn't quite fit, because the emblem is wider than the space between the little black plastic support beams between the grille shingles - but I'll simply dremel one of the beams off to snap the emblem in - and I won't be losing any support, since the emblem will act as a support post itself.
























Here's a photo with it just set in place, not snapped back into the grille:


----------



## Topper_Harlee (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

Dave, may I ask where did you get the headlight from?


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Topper_Harlee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Topper_Harlee* »_Dave, may I ask where did you get the headlight from?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2760131
Keep in mind, though, that one of my headlights leaks where the back cover closes, so I had to put tape around the seal. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Besides that they're great. Great quality, great look, great beam pattern. The DEPOs pictured previously I bought used on the tex and sold.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

It's in the shop this week (dropped it off Sunday night), where a professional fiberglass guy will fix my mistakes (if he finds any, mwahahaha), and they will do the required bodywork and fitment, and of course paint.
They'll also be adding a backing plate to mount the license plate (MOVE OVER







), and should be fitting the side vents. The middle's up to me.
Pics when I get them.


----------



## droptopR32 (Mar 7, 2007)

about damn time dave lol


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (droptopR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *droptopR32* »_about damn time dave lol

No kidding!








Here's my current ride, while the Cabrio's being worked on:








Yes, a blue 92 Caravan with woodgrain.
Damn it feels good to be a gangsta.


----------



## dwl124 (Jan 8, 2008)

My wife and I blew up one of those vans being stupid. They are pimp, though, especially with the "custom faded" hood paint!


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (dwl124)*

































Basically they "fixed" all of the seams I made and are making the gap to the fender "perfect" with some more fiberglass. Half of the first round of body work done.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

Today's photos:
















































It may be hard to see in the photos (some of today's are not from the SLR like yesterday's), but now all of the seams and gaps and spaces and lines are PERFECT. I was honestly amazed at this guy's work when I came in today to take photos. I really didn't expect the bumper to be perfect, but it looks like it'll be damn close. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW4Life66 (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

I see the diffrence and it looks damn good!!


----------



## crazyreturns (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

Yer gunna rear end someone.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (crazyreturns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyreturns* »_Yer gunna rear end someone. 









If I get enough interest, I'm going to have a mold made of it. Then it's just the cost of a copy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by DaveLinger at 8:13 PM 3-27-2008_


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

Pics from Friday - ETA on completion is this Friday.


----------



## vashts1985 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

interested


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (vashts1985)*

I've been informed that the bumper should be primired by tomorrow! All of the lines are back in, everything looks perfect.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

They're going to repaint my rear bumper as well (long story), so tomorrow they'll be prepping it and later this week they'll get paint. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## droptopR32 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 74type1 (Apr 21, 2007)

Lookin' good


----------



## Daviticus (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (74type1)*

This is an awesome thread, Dave, I'm loving it.
I found this thread, albeit for a different purpose, but it's very informative to me. I'll be performing the 3.5 Cabrio nose swap onto my '97 Jetta very soon, and the minor differences between Mk4 and 3.5 bumpers are great to know - I would have simply bought an aftermarket bumper for a Mk4 Golf and would have been very frustrated when nothing fit correctly, haha.
Subscribed, and wishing the best of luck. Can't wait for the finished product! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## droptopR32 (Mar 7, 2007)

dave i am waiting on up dates


----------



## ayton (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (droptopR32)*

very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (ayton)*

Looks fantastic, Dave!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

























Center vent piece needs a bit of work:








We're fixing a small problem with the rear bumper before paint:
















Also, no pics, but the R32 emblem is now fitted into the grille. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by DaveLinger at 4:21 PM 4-5-2008_


----------



## Daviticus (Apr 30, 2007)

Looking great! The lower grilles really finish the look, can't wait to see it with paint.


----------



## 16V-Dan (Apr 5, 2008)

Lovin the mod!!!, Very diffrent!
Subscribed.


----------



## marlosusa (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (DaveLinger)*

What price for the bumper? B.O. accept?


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (marlosusa)*

why would you put the r32 badge in your grille? i thought you only had a 2.8 in there


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (runhopskipendub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runhopskipendub* »_why would you put the r32 badge in your grille? i thought you only had a 2.8 in there









I put the R32 emblem on the front bumper to bring attention to the R32 front bumper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (DaveLinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveLinger* »_

I put the R32 emblem on the front bumper to bring attention to the R32 front bumper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 i think it might draw attention to the 2.8 liter power plant. bumper looks great though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif also, if you are planning on getting new hids i second the 4300k temp. OEM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (runhopskipendub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runhopskipendub* »_ i think it might draw attention to the 2.8 liter power plant. bumper looks great though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif also, if you are planning on getting new hids i second the 4300k temp. OEM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks - I decided to do the R32 emblem on the front because I'm doing the stock black plastic lower vents, so a lot of people might not notice a difference unless it's right in their faces; not being VW guys. At shows I obviously don't have to worry about that, since people will quickly notice the bumper.
Anyway for now I'm keeping the 10,000k HIDs - not because I'm happy with the color, but because I actually have them aligned perfectly and not leaking, and I don't want to eff with them until after this show season








Thanks for your input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## droptopR32 (Mar 7, 2007)

dave where is the pics of the bumper painted and on the car??


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (droptopR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *droptopR32* »_dave where is the pics of the bumper painted and on the car??

You'll get them when I have them...


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

wow great progress!


----------



## kingowe (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

Everything looks great and like it fits very well. I did some work on my old 97 Golf bumper and know how taxing the fiberglas is to get it absolutely perfect (so much so that mine was NOT perfect!!







).
If you decided to get a mold made, there's a good chance that there'd be some interest up north across the border, albeit shipping might hurt a bit. Perhaps a road trip!!!
Keep up the great work!


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (kingowe)*

Just got back from Atlanta and was given this paint sample against one of my rub strips - 








Looks great from every angle, so I OK'd it, so paint should follow very soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

99% chance it will be painted this week, probably tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Apparently there are six variations of green for the single paint code, and none of them were really very close to the actual paint, so we had the paint shop guys come over and scan the car, and I guess the paint they went with was a variation of some kind of truck paint - due to the slight fading over time.
But hey, if it matches it matches.


----------



## Daviticus (Apr 30, 2007)

Awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
That is such a sexy shade of green.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Daviticus)*

Just got word from the shop - the bumpers are in the paint booth and "unless for some reason something goes wrong", they will be painted tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pics when I get over there.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

























































Paint tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## droptopR32 (Mar 7, 2007)

dave, are they blending the rear bumper?? or are they paint the whole thing?? I would just blend the bumper. looks good


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (droptopR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *droptopR32* »_dave, are they blending the rear bumper?? or are they paint the whole thing?? I would just blend the bumper. looks good

They're painting the whole thing. That way the entire piece is the same color, less obvious if it doesn't match the original color perfectly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JChoi (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

You should have the rear bumper smoothed to match the front. Looks good though.


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

pics or ban!


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (runhopskipendub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runhopskipendub* »_pics or ban!









It took a few days longer than the estimate to get it painted, but...
base coat:








clear coat:








I'll have it on the car tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

Oh hell yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveLinger* »_








It took a few days longer than the estimate to get it painted, 

i thought the mods took my advice and got sick of waiting too







its looking pretty righteous


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (runhopskipendub)*









































On the car tomorrow! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*








Waiting patiently!


----------



## Daviticus (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (TightDub)*

It's tomorrow, where you at?















In for finished product.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Daviticus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daviticus* »_It's tomorrow, where you at?















In for finished product.









Got the bumpers back on, and let me tell you, it looks ten times better than I ever imagined it would. It makes the front end of the car look so much more bold and significant. All of the gaps and spacing is perfect, but there's a good chance we're going to re-paint it, since the color isn't quite right. Sorry for the dark photos, I'll take some outdoors photos today and upload tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























Take a look at these gaps


----------



## ayton (Mar 12, 2003)

LOOKS pretty damn good...maybe detail the whole car before repainting. you know better than me about the tones but sometimes thats all it is...a good buff brings it all together.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (ayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ayton* »_LOOKS pretty damn good...maybe detail the whole car before repainting. you know better than me about the tones but sometimes thats all it is...a good buff brings it all together.

After getting it out in the sun, I think I over-reacted a bit; it's not noticeable unless you're looking for a difference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And of course there will be much buffing








































So I put this battery charger on my battery last night since it was drained from leaving the radio on and would not start, but the timer on the charger got stuck and it TOASTED my battery - so I had to buy a new one - of course the "only one" that Advance Auto has in stock is a $100 Titanium battery...


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Wow looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but the grill is alittle off. but other than that you have a super clean car. Are you gonna be getting some new wheels?


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (agoodlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_Wow looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but the grill is alittle off. but other than that you have a super clean car. Are you gonna be getting some new wheels?

Ideally I'd want some 17" Ariettas or Aristos, but for now these Montreal II's are fine. Unless I run across an amazing deal I won't bother for a while.


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

you could totally ditch the badge. that bumper speaks for itself


----------



## Daviticus (Apr 30, 2007)

That's the ticket Dave!


----------



## dwl124 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (Daviticus)*

Okay, now just make them for everybody and retire from your day job. Hell, I'd buy one and I don't even have a 3.5!


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (dwl124)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dwl124* »_Okay, now just make them for everybody and retire from your day job. Hell, I'd buy one and I don't even have a 3.5!









If there's enough interest, I'll have a mold made and start selling copies after this show season. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Currently my driver's seat is with the upholstery guy, fixing the bolster foam (which was demolished on the outer side), and patching in a piece of leather from my old destroyed rear seat into the place where the leather was getting a hole http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also I ordered the required hardware to convert to LED turn signals in the rear - a pair of the 3W Luxeon LED bulbs (which I have been using for brake lights for years) in amber, and a pair of 2 Ohm resistors to emulate the power usage of filament bulbs so that they'll still blink


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

Paint the side skirts and the rear lower now... the car looks nose-heavy...


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Paint the side skirts and the rear lower now... the car looks nose-heavy...

I agree. I've been wanting to paint the rockers but haven't had the time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JAVW (May 23, 2004)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

You should did the rear .:R bumper as well, or at least shaved the bumper strips and paint the lower valence.
But I have to tell you that I love the front bumper on your car, awesome work 
p.s. Remove the R front badge or if ou want to keep it than put a R32 engine in your caby


----------



## native-texan_in_tn (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (JAVW)*

Excellent job, Dave... It turned out well and isn't too "over-the-top". If there is any shade difference, it's not showing up in the photos, either. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (native-texan_in_tn)*


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveLinger* »_
Also I ordered the required hardware to convert to LED turn signals in the rear - a pair of the 3W Luxeon LED bulbs (which I have been using for brake lights for years) in amber, and a pair of 2 Ohm resistors to emulate the power usage of filament bulbs so that they'll still blink









where'd you get your resistors from? I have been kinda half ass wanting to do this for my turns since my tails have NO color. I am some extra red led bulbs that I want to run as my rear turns, but have been too lazy to ever find the damn resistors.

ohh yeah and bumper looks good..... for the rear.... sand it down to smooth then paint match it, trust me you will love it. I did the same to mine about 2 years ago and I am happy I did, looks much better (even with the satin paint). 


_Modified by Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 at 2:02 AM 4-21-2008_


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oldskoolvwlover v9.0* »_
where'd you get your resistors from? I have been kinda half ass wanting to do this for my turns since my tails have NO color. I am some extra red led bulbs that I want to run as my rear turns, but have been too lazy to ever find the damn resistors.

http://superbrightleds.com/tai...istor


----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)

Not too shabby....
but get rid of that badge it doesn't flow with the car.
All you need now, is an intercooler....to fill that big bumper










_Modified by 4G63Turbo at 6:18 PM 4-20-2008_


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveLinger* »_
http://superbrightleds.com/tai...istor

cool.... that's the same one I was just looking at. Don't think they had that one back when I bought mine. Let me know how it works for ya when you get it setup.


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveLinger* »_

If there's enough interest, I'll have a mold made and start selling copies after this show season. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I'm interested! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dandydanny (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveLinger* »_
http://superbrightleds.com/tai...istor

What Dave said. They have some common value high wattage resistors.
I'm an electronics guy, so I get mine from other generic sources (like Mouser, Digikey, etc)
To Dave: Purrrrty bumper you have there







How does molding a piece of bodywork work? Would CAD / CAM be an option?


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (dandydanny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dandydanny* »_
What Dave said. They have some common value high wattage resistors.
I'm an electronics guy, so I get mine from other generic sources (like Mouser, Digikey, etc)
To Dave: Purrrrty bumper you have there







How does molding a piece of bodywork work? Would CAD / CAM be an option?

yeah I have a chunk of money in my taillights from them..... I have used mouser before too. Honestly, since the car isn't a daily, I have been kinda lazy with even finding a solution.... I just run clear bulbs in the turns, but have been wanting to do the switch to this extra cheapo set of LED bulbs I have had laying around.


----------



## LynchedGTI (Jun 6, 2005)

"Audi fat 5's" all polished up would make your cabrio look the Candy. Lookin' good Pirate !


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (LynchedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LynchedGTI* »_"Audi fat 5's" all polished up would make your cabrio look the Candy. Lookin' good Pirate !

Arent those like 18 or 19 inches?


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveLinger* »_
Arent those like 18 or 19 inches?









Phat fives are 17's...








*not my Polo...


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (WhitePoloCT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhitePoloCT* »_
Phat fives are 17's...

Right, my bad - I was thinking of those 19 inch audi rims.








I figure when I upgrade the wheels I'll be getting a set of 17" Aristos or Ariettas.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*








Man this looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Excellent job


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (TightDub)*

Hey Dave, the end result looks great, but I would have switched to an ETKA ( probably a 14 series) battery to save weight on the front end. 
Actually cheaper than the one you bought, and only 11 pounds.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (DaddyOfPayton)*

I'd buy a copy of the front bumper cover.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (DaddyOfPayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaddyOfPayton* »_Hey Dave, the end result looks great, but I would have switched to an ETKA ( probably a 14 series) battery to save weight on the front end. 
Actually cheaper than the one you bought, and only 11 pounds.

Good idea - as I said, though, the only reason I got the battery that I did was because it's the only one they had in stock - ideally I'd want to relocate the battery to the trunk, the side without the top pump.
I bought a pair of eyebrows a while back, and they finally got painted on Thursday, got them on the car yesterday:


----------



## gunnarpaul (Mar 3, 2008)

Man, your car looks awesome. I'd be into a copy of that front bumper too.


----------



## dmoney4960 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (gunnarpaul)*

omg!!! your car is effin dope!!!! i love it man


----------



## wsreed4833 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (dmoney4960)*

Yeah count me in for a copy of the bumper as well
Looks great


----------



## Daviticus (Apr 30, 2007)

I would love to try the R32 bumper, however I think I'd like to chop up a Reiger bumper first.


----------



## droptopR32 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (Daviticus)*

dave what guy did you buy your bumper from my friend wants to buy a good fitting r32 fiberglass bumper for his gti


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (droptopR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *droptopR32* »_dave what guy did you buy your bumper from my friend wants to buy a good fitting r32 fiberglass bumper for his gti

IM'd


----------



## levelone (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

how much is it for that r32 mk3.5 bumper ?


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

nice work


----------



## VR6_24v (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

Cheers Dave for a very hard and skilfull proyect you made there...
just some quick pointers i saw... you should have shaved your rear bumper before you got it painted so it matched the R32 front one shaved.... GET A Cupra R Lip IMO it must look sick in your car since your rear valance is textured...and take those eye lids AWAY, get a boser extension or a boser hood and your car will look for my taste THE BEST F***ING CABRIO IN MY BOOK ATLEAST!.. 
doing this or not anyways you have taste my friend... perfectly placed bumper no ripples no nothing, squared out to the fender.. GREAT JOB dude,!!




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VR6_24v at 4:05 PM 2-18-2009_


----------



## 2screwsofFun (Jun 10, 2006)

i was just curious as to why you wouldn't edge the bumpers off the car then blend the bumpers into the rest of the car? - IMO panel painting does not work very well and the only way to get a really good color match is to blend


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (2screwsofFun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2screwsofFun* »_i was just curious as to why you wouldn't edge the bumpers off the car then blend the bumpers into the rest of the car? - IMO panel painting does not work very well and the only way to get a really good color match is to blend 

The car's been repainted.


----------



## LynchedGTI (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveLinger* »_
The car's been repainted.








 = lolerz


----------



## brucelee91 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (DaveLinger)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SavageMotorsport (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (DaveLinger)*

bump...


----------



## portugas (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (SavageMotorsport)*

love the car....
great job. any more pictures?
where did you get the Best Dubs HID kit? i have a kit from them and love the kit and my cousin wants to get a kit but i cant find the Best Dubs person in vortex any longer


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Yet another "fitting a mk4 R32 bumper to my mk3.5" thread (portugas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portugas* »_love the car....
great job. any more pictures?
where did you get the Best Dubs HID kit? i have a kit from them and love the kit and my cousin wants to get a kit but i cant find the Best Dubs person in vortex any longer

They don't sell kits anymore. I think they went out of business.
There are some photos scattered across my flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/davelinger


----------



## portugas (Apr 8, 2009)

*Dave Linger*

thanks 
will check the pictures now


----------



## emg60vw (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Dave Linger (portugas)*

hold shnikes batman... that is amazing work. too bad no one makes a replica R32 bumper for the cabrio. that looks great. you should build these for people.


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Dave Linger (insyderzG60)*

nice


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Dave Linger (PinoyVR6)*

The car's for sale now


----------



## gunnarpaul (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Dave Linger (DaveLinger)*

What????


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Dave Linger (gunnarpaul)*

Well, 93 octane costs the same as diesel, but I get about 20mpg, whereas if I had a TDI, I'd get at least double that, paying the same amount per gallon for gas, and times are tough, so I need to do it.


----------



## gunnarpaul (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Dave Linger (DaveLinger)*

Yeah, I hear you on that. I'm just surprised with as much time and effort as you put into it, that you're letting it go.


----------



## Raketemensch (Aug 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Time for a TDI swap


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Raketemensch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raketemensch* »_Time for a TDI swap









You finance it and I'll do it.


----------



## Raketemensch (Aug 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveLinger* »_
You finance it and I'll do it.










I'm still rolling 2.slow, you'll get no pity from me...
I'm finally redoing the exhaust though, and ordering an intake Friday, and starting to look at a cam and chip...
And now you've got me thinking about one of these.


_Modified by Raketemensch at 7:27 PM 3-9-2010_


----------



## RRADO GIRLIE (Feb 2, 2009)

WOW  I really wanted a cabby with an r32 front end but after looking at all that work....... hahahah. quite impressive. Looks good.


----------



## Brian12vAAA (May 12, 2021)

Did you ever make to resell I'm interested


----------

